

Dev Giving Away $12K in MSDN Subs to Unemployed/Non-Profits - msredmond
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/Blogs/Data-Driver/2010/07/Good-Deed-for-Those-In-Need.aspx

======
Mz
_Project criteria is listed as:

Client is a USA IRS 503(c)3 non-profit, school, or church, OR a Canadian CRA
registered charity

Solves a problem or satisfies a need for the client

Client desires the project and is supportive

Uses any combination of .NET 4.0, Windows Server 2008, SQL Server 2008, or
Windows Phone 7

May be a new software solution, or an upgrade to an existing software
solution._

